# Наше творчество > Проза >  «А с с о р т и» или «Всякая Всячина»

## Марийка-Умница

*В этой темке поделюсь с вами всякой всячиной - размышлизмами, миниатюрками, сказками...*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Сказка про куклу Мальвину и ее друзей.
______________________________________

Жили-были игрушки: две погремушки,
кукла Мальвина,
маленький Слон (тайно в Мальвину он был влюблен),
плюшевый Мишка и Зайка-трусишка.
Днем с игрушками играли малыши,
иногда обижали - на пол бросали.
Иногда кормить начинали и пачкали кашей
Зайку-трусишку,
куклу Мальвину,
Мишку и влюбленного Слона.
Погремушками в это время громко бренчали, да так, что игрушки закрывали свои ушки, а рты открывались сами по себе, в них малыши запихивали кашу, которую сами есть не хотели, но зато выпивали компот. Вот.
Игрушкам тоже не нравилась каша,
они мечтали попробовать компот, но, увы, малыши не оставляли ни капли.
После таких обедов Мама малышей отправляла игрушки купаться в огромный таз и они радостно плескались в воде на поверхности которой было множество маленьких разноцветных пузырьков.
После веселых игр друг с другом и смешными пузырьками, Мама доставала игрушки из таза, обливала их прохладной водичкой из красивого расписного фарфорового кувшина, вытирала, пушистым полотенцем, от которого игрушкам было очень щекотно, но они лишь тихонько кряхтели. Затем героев нашей сказки выносили на балкон, на котором игрушки согревало своими лучами большое доброе Солнышко.
_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Так проходили дни наших забавных игрушек.
Наутро, наши добрые игрушки: две погремушки,
кукла Мальвина, влюбленный Слон, плюшевый Мишка,
Зайка-трусишка, после вчерашнего купания и общения с Солнышком, взглянув в окошко, загрустили - вместо золотистых задорных солнечных лучиков увидели на стекле огромные неуклюжие капли.
"странно…. они так похожи на слёзы..." - вздохнув, грустно промолвила Мальвина.
Слон, если честно, не переживал, ему в общем-то было без разницы в какую погоду любоваться на свою пассию, но грустно хлопнул своими огромными серыми ушами, дабы угодить Мальвине, мечтающей о прогулке и встрече с Солнышком.
 Зайка и Мишка любезно поддакнули и отошли в сторонку, заметив красивую книжку, которую малыши, перед отъездом на дачу, оставили на столике.
Мальвина, заметив безразличие своих друзей (наивно полагают, что я им поверила!), грустно вздохнула....
"Э-э-эх.... Неужели так и будем сидеть в тишине, *любуясь*на тучи за окошком, на поникшие от дождевых капель махровые флоксы на цветочной клумбе?"
Так бы и прошел этот невеселый день в грустном созерцании однообразной застывшей картины за окном - затянутого серыми тучами неба, на печальные цветы и потемневшие от дождя кусты сирени, если бы...
 Если бы не...
Впрочем, слушайте дальше…
*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Наш Мишка, до того как попал в этот дом, жил в огромном магазине под названием «Мир Игрушек». 
Он был любимчиком одной очаровательной юной продавщицы.
Во время обеденного перерыва она садилась на огромный диван в холле, предназначенном для отдыха уставших покупателей, 
не забывая взять с собой Мишку, и читала ему удивительную сказку про доброго волшебника.
Этот Волшебник был немного чудаковатым.
Ему всегда было жаль игрушки, которые обижали маленькие и большие хозяева.
Волшебник верил, что все игрушки это заколдованные живые существа и если их научить буковкам, они сумеют прочитать волшебное заклинание и, в трудную минуту, сумеют расколдовать себя.
Мишутка был сообразительным и, конечно, запомнил слова заклинания.
Слова надо было произносить глядя  лишь в одну единственную книжку, открыв ее на 10 странице, где был нарисован большой разноцветный мост.
Заглянув в книжку, оставленную малышами, Мишутка заметил картинку похожую на виденную ранее в той, волшебной книжке.
И мост красив как и прежде.
Мишутка предложил своим друзьям воспользоваться волшебными словами.
Погремушки, немного поразмыслив, решили ничего в своей судьбе не менять, а вот Мальвина со Слоном и Зайчишка без раздумий согласились.
Присели рядышком, несколько раз повторили заклинание и.....
Вдруг комната исчезла!
Мальвина, Слоник, Зайка и Мишутка, оказались на красивой радуге, спустившись с которой увидели вокруг себя удивительную волшебную страну. Навстречу нашей компании спешили игрушки, весело улыбаясь и приветствуя новых жителей своей необычной страны.
 Называется эта страна Кукляндия.
______________________________

Вот такая сказочная история.
_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*

...разматывая небольшой клубок мысли сложно предугадать длину нити...

*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_
не за каждой мышкой охотится кот, а лишь за той, которая привлекает его внимание и вызывает интерес...
(...или аппетит?)
_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_

ощущение одиночества - это сквозняки, выдувающие тепло из души...
как бы не пытался согреться, кутаясь в добрые слова, заботу близких и друзей, 
леденеешь от холода..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_обман,что дурман -он туман для души...
себя обмануть не спеши..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_увлечения человека расскажут о нем более правдиво, чем его автобиография..
_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_
строитель воздушных зАмков рискует встретить старость на пороге хижины..._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*
Открывая душу,
не забывай о фейсконтроле...*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_*¤* С о л н ы ш к о *¤* 
_____________________

(сказка)

Жил-был народ...
Разный люд в этом народе был - и малые, и старые, и трудоспособные.
Малые росли, старые их уму-разуму поучали.
А трудоспособные работали:
Кормили-поили, одевали-обували всех своих малых и старых.
Разной работа была, и в тягость, и в радость.
Весной сеяли, осенью собирали урожай.
И вот как-то раз осенью радовался этот народ вырастив богатый урожай.
Собрался народ на уборку, но вдруг налетели ветры буйные,
пригнали тучи темные с ливнями и градом.
Приуныл народ, пригорюнился:
"как же нам в такое ненастье собрать то, что уродилось?
Как же уберечь от погибели то, что трудом тяжким вырастили?" Старичье народные приметы вспомнило и, увы, ничем не утешило – «Надолго непогодушка. Ох, не спасти нынче урожай….»
Пригорюнился народ – «Придется идти на поклон к купцам заморским за помощью…»
А купцы уже тут как тут. 
Примчались на своих машинах заграничных, привезли всякой всячины доселе народом невиданной.
_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_В палатках разложили продукты заморские и зазывают сперва на вкус попробовать, а уж затем и прикупить что понравилось.
Любопытно народу что за диковины привезли им из далёких стран.
Хоть и холодно, да и дождь до нитки промочит, но все-таки пришли все: и малые, и старые, и трудоспособные.
Нарядились как на праздник.
Ходят, смотрят, пробуют.
Вдруг увидал один парнишка фрукт оранжевый, яркий, на забытое солнышко похожее.
Стоит,любуется.
Видит купец - интерес у парнишки есть ,а денег то нет, уж очень скромненько одет.
Решил купец подарить парнишке самый большой апельсин: 
«Сам не обеднею, а мальчонке радость будет необыкновенная.»
Протянул оранжевую диковину парнишке – «Вот тебе плод заморский - апельсин называется. Держи!»_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_От радости неожиданной подбросил парнишка подарок нечаянный высоко-высоко!
Зацепился апельсин за одну тучу и засверкал в вышине.
Ветры буйные замерли от такого дива дивного.
Дождинки внезапно влюбились в красавчика Апельсина, собрались в облачки и закружились в медленном хороводе, тайно мечтая обратить на себя внимание. 
Пришлось непогодушке убираться восвояси…
Тут и Солнышко выглянуло и обогрело своими лучиками всю округу.
Народ обрадовался и собрал весь свой урожай целым и невредимым!

Вот и сказке конец!

Кто прочел - тот Молодец!
_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Сказка от Сверчка

В старом деревенском домишке возле печки,  в уголочке,
жил Сверчок - добрый рассказчик-сказочник.
Много в своей жизни повидавший мудрым был наш Сверчок.

Каждый вечер, как только солнышко скрывалось за горизонтом, и на землю сиреневым покрывалом спускались сумерки, Сверчок просыпался и в его памяти  всплывало множество интересных историй, о которых он постарается нам рассказать.

В один из осенних вечеров, зябко поеживаясь, Сверчок примостился под дубовой половицей,
наблюдая сквозь щёлочку, как в печке на березовых поленьях весело пляшут языки пламени.
Домишко постепенно наполнялся  теплом и Сверчок, отогревшись, начал свой рассказ.

Жила-была девочка, звали ее Юляшка.
Жила с мамой и папой, и был у нее маленький братишка-Степашка. Дружно жили - не тужили.
Однажды собрался Папа в тайгу, где растут огромные столетние кедры.
Пообещал привезти много красивых шишек, в которых как в домиках, живут маленькие вкусные орешки, очень полезные для взрослых и детей.*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Долго ехал Папа,  далеко-далече растут те кедры могучие...
 Но таки добрался до нужного места благополучно.
В пояс поклонился пред самым древним кедром, рассказал о своих малых детках, о жене-красавице и попросил разрешения собрать шишек с орешками для своей семьи.
Старый кедр был сентиментален, ему приятно почтение и уважение, он в знак согласия взмахнул своей лохматой хвойной лапой и прямо под ноги Папе сбросил огромную красивую шишку.
Папа поблагодарил старейшину кедровника. бережно завернув шишку в красивый рушник, спрятал ее за пазуху.
Недалеко от того места из-под земли бил родник - с него начиналась одна из великих сибирских рек.
Папа зачерпнул ключевой водицы, подвесил над костром, разведенном из старого валежника, походный котелок, в нем заварил душистый чай из лесных трав и ягод собранных по пути,
достал из машины корзинку со снедью, заботливо собранной его женой.
а в это время...*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Домишко, в котором жила Юляшка с родителями и братишкой был староват. 
Вредный Ветер прознав, что Папа уехал далеко и вернется еще не скоро, подул  своим холодным дыханием и выстудил тепло из жилища... Мама всю ночь напролет топила печку, старалась обогреть своих малых деток..
Но Юляшка не любила спать под одеялом и простудилась...
Наутро у малышки поднялась температура, начался сильный кашель.
Мама давала Юляшке лекарства, поила чаем с малиновым вареньем. Температура спала, но кашель продолжал мучить нашу девочку...
Древний Кедр не зря был старейшиной в своем лесу, неведомо как он прознал что заболела Юляшка.
Скрипучим голосом созвал зверушек - белочек, бурундучков и других лесных жителей. Попросил собрать шишки и принести на полянку.
За 15 минут мешок был полон самыми спелыми шишками.
А маленький Мишутка принес туесок целебного меда, заботливо собранного трудолюбивыми пчелками с лесных цветов.
Папа даже опешил от неожиданных подарков лесных жителей... 
поблагодарил всех помощников и поспешил к своей семье...*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*...Вернувшись домой пообещал хулиганистому Ветру большие неприятности, напоил Юляшку чаем с Мишуткиным медом, утеплил домишко и вечером рассказал то, что видел и слышал в том дивном лесу.

Вдруг Папа воскликнул:
«Э-эх! ведь самый главный подарок-то забыл вам отдать!»
Достал сверток, развернул рушник...
Домишко наполнился ароматом кедрового леса...
Юляшка удивленно взглянула на необычайно красивую шишку, взяла своими ручками, прижала к себе и... уснула...
Ночью ей приснился дивный лес...

Утром малышка была совершенно здорова!

«Вот и сказке конец,» - прострекотал Сверчок,- «кто слушал, Молодец!»*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Почему бессонной ночью к нам приходят Грустные Мысли_

*Ночь. Ходят Грустные Мысли по городу и ищут пристанище..
Но кругом лишь темные окна, спит народ и никто их не ждет в гости...
Вдруг Грустные Мысли заметили одно окошко, 
где сквозь шторку пробивался лучик света, 
заглянули и увидели засидевшуюся допоздна женщину.
Обрадовались – 
«Вот и нашлась одна полуночница, у нее-то мы и обогреемся, и переждем эту осеннюю ночь...»*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*«Детские вопросы»*

*Детское любопытство безгранично и, бывает так, 
что не на каждый наивный вопрос сразу находишь ответ..
Мои детки не были исключением.

Зимнее утро, пора собираться в детский сад.

«Просыпайтесь, мои хорошие!»

В ответ недовольное сопение и  попытки спрятаться под одеяло..

- «Мама, а почему за окошком темно?»
-«Мама, а где солнышко? Оно еще спит?»
эти вопросы почти одновременно задают мои трехлетние дочурки-двойняшки.
Не успеваю ответить и слышу вопрос шестилетнего сына – 
«Мама, ты у нас справедливая женщина?»
...вопрос застал врасплох...
«Стараюсь быть справедливой.
А ты сомневаешься?»
Сын – «я бы не сомневался если б ты и Солнышко разбудила»...

Давно это было, уже и не помню как ответила сынуле.
*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*«Усталое Солнышко»

Вечер... Солнышко неторопливо склонилось к закату.
За день оно славно потрудилось  - обогрело всех своими лучиками после продолжительного ненастья, приласкало каждый цветок и травинку, 
улыбнувшись, все росинки  превратило в небольшое пушистое облачко..
Заглянуло на пляж возле речки, где ребятишки плескались в теплой воде, загорали, играли в мяч, лепили из песка различные фигурки. 
Самых талантливых Солнышко поцеловало , оставив на их симпатичных лицах очаровательные золотистые веснушки.
Славно потрудившись Солнышко пожелало всем приятных снов и отправилось отдыхать до утра.*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Случайности.... Закономерности....
как часто мы заблуждаемся считая их взаимоисключением.
если присмотреться к Случайностям повнимательнее можно заметить Закономерность в их появлении.
и дело вовсе не в фатализме, а скорее в том, что всё происходящее с нами является следствием наших желаний, стремлений, поступков._

----------


## Petavla

Мариш, премилые сказочки, только, если их читать детям,
кое-что надо убрать!  :Derisive: 




> Размышлизмы


Есть очень ценные мысли! :Ok: 
Да, все мы в душе - философы...  :Oj: 
Но философию изучать, по-моему, желающих немного! :Tu:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Мариш, премилые сказочки, только, если их читать детям,
> кое-что надо убрать!


_Спасибо, Танюша! 
"кое-что убрать" (с) во всех сказках или которая про апельсин? подскажи что именно и в какой сказке._ :Thank You2: 




> Есть очень ценные мысли!
> Да, все мы в душе - философы... 
> Но философию изучать, по-моему, желающих немного!


_Танюша, может и не надо всем изучать философию?!_ :Blush2: 
_это ведь как с математикой - денежки считать умеют все, но не всем дано знать высшую математику..._ :Meeting:

----------


## Petavla

> "кое-что убрать" (с) во всех сказках или которая про апельсин? подскажи что именно и в какой сказке.


Мариш, да это больше шутка, чем серьёзно! Малышам про любовь тоже рассказывать надо, наверное!
Влюблённого слона, думаю, они воспримут правильно!
Вон в "Буратино" тоже влюблённый Пьеро всё вздыхает... :Grin: 
Сказки замечательные - очень добрые и оригинальные! :Tender: 




> Танюша, может и не надо всем изучать философию?!


Да конечно! Нам от природы она уже дана! :Yes4:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Размышлизм

Закрывая дверь оглянись - не прищемил(-а) ли нос удаче?!_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Сказка от Сверчка (про Весну, про капризную Зимушку и волшебный Дождик)

Жил-был Сверчок, был он добрым и очень мудрым.
А еще он знал множество интересных сказок и очень часто их рассказывал хозяевам дома в котором он жил за печкой под старой половицей.
Свой рассказ Сверчок начинал когда Солнышко скрывалось за горизонтом и наступали сумерки.
Вот и сегодня наш добрый сказочник решил поведать одну из интересных историй.
Давайте вместе его послушаем....

...В тот год Зима была длинной и морозной. Замела всю округу пушистым снегом, сковала серебристым льдом все реки и ручейки. Когда пришел срок возвращаться на Север Зима заупрямилась и решила не отдавать Волшебный Ключ Весне для смены Времени Года.  
"Посмотри какая красота кругом! Деревья стоят в кружевном инее, речки покрыты хрустальным льдом, 
поля и леса отдыхают под пушистым белоснежным покрывалом....
Нет-нет! И не проси! Не отдам я тебе Волшебный Ключ! Зачем он тебе? Ведь у тебя нет ни снежинок, ни крепкого морозца который разукрашивает щечки ребятишек ярким румянцем, нет у тебя тишины и покоя, которые царят кругом!"
Пыталась Весна рассказать о законах природы, о необходимости смены времен года... Но не сумела убедить Зимушку...

Огорчилась Весна, пригорюнилась.... "Как же быть с перелетными птицами которые вот-вот вернутся из теплых стран?
Как быть с цветами и травами, которые устали спать под снегом? 
Да и деревья ждут - не дождутся порадовать своей зеленой листвой...
Что же мне делать?"

Мимо Весны пролетала стайка воробушков - все знают, что эти птички-невелички остаются зимовать в наших краях.
Окружили они Весну и спрашивают : "Что случилось, Вёснушка? Что случилось, Красная?"
Рассказала Весна о капризах Зимушки, о своем отчаянье и вновь вздохнула горько-горько...
Среди воробушков был один очень умный Птах. На своем длинном веку повидал многое и знал старинные секреты.
"Погоди, Вёснушка, кручиниться! Знаю как помочь вернуть всё на свои места.
Но только не вздумай горько плакать! ведь твои горькие слёзы превратятся в новые льдинки и тогда нам не справиться с капризами Зимушки!"
Весна с надеждой глянула на мудрого Птаха и пообещала выполнить всё, что он скажет.
Плах хитро улыбнулся и обернулся к своим друзьям : "Ну что, братцы? Готовы помочь нашей Матушке-Природе, а вместе с ней и Вёснушке Красной?
Вспоминайте наши задорные веснянки - будем петь и веселить нашу красавицу!"

Зачирикали воробушки свои песни звонко-звонко, в танце дружном захороводили.
сами развеселились и Вёснушка рассмеялась от такого чудесного концерта.
Да так рассмеялась, что и не заметила как от смеха жемчужные слезинки скатились из ее бирюзовых глаз.
Эти слезинки были волшебными (Ведь радость всегда творит чудеса), несколько слезинок упало на сугроб и он превратился в ручеек. А остальные слезинки вспорхнули в голубое небо и превратились в дождинки.
Закапал первый весенний Дождик и был он не просто весенним, а еще и волшебным. Природа встрепенулась ото сна...

Вот так и наступила Весна... 

"Вот и сказке конец!" - прострекотал Сверчок и отправился спать в свой уютный уголок.*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_«Тик-так» - размышлизм

«Тик-так!» - стучат часики, равномерно отсчитывая секунды, минуты, часы
день за днем, неделю за неделей, год за годом...
«Тик-так, тик-так..» - идет Время, 
идет размеренными шагами без остановки, 
не оглядываясь на пройденное, 
не заглядывая в будущее, 
не задумываясь о происходящем в данную секунду, минуту, час...
Времени всё равно, что кто-то из его Попутчиков 
в этот момент молит Время замедлить свой ход или наоборот - торопит.
Время постоянно в своем движении и независимо от наших желаний..._

----------


## Petavla

> «Тик-так» - размышлизм


Мариш, привет!
Как созвучно с моей новой песенкой про часы.
Песню планирую выпустить в соём диске - совместном проекте...
Очень бы хотелось сказочку про какие-нибудь старинные часы в замке...

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Сказка от Сверчка про трех подружек и маленького зайчишку

В старом деревенском домишке возле печки  в уголочке жил Сверчок. 
Он знал множество интересных сказок и очень часто их рассказывал хозяевам дома,  
в котором жил.
И сегодня добрый сказочник нам поведает историю про трех подружек.

Жили-были три подружки - Полинка, Маринка и Танюшка.
Дружно жили, хотя иногда и немножко ссорились. Но недолгими бывали их ссоры - быстро мирились и забывали обиды.
Как-то раз летним утром собрались наши подружки в лес погулять - цветочками полюбоваться, пташек послушать, белочек и других лесных зверюшек посмотреть, возле родничка с хрустальной водицей посидеть.
Прихватили с собой немножко еды (вдруг проголодаются) и отправились в путь-дороженьку.
Идут наши подружки, веселые песенки напевают, красоту летнюю примечают - шелковистые листочки на березках и осинках, желтенькие одуванчики и оранжевые жарки, синие колокольчики,
с трудолюбивыми пчелками и шмелями здороваются, 
божьих коровок и других букашек приветствуют.
«Хорошо в лесу!» - радуются девчушки. 

Притомились малость и решили немножко отдохнуть, приметив симпатичную полянку недалеко от  весело-журчащего родничка.
Расстелили рушничок, вышитый заботливыми руками Маринки – рукоделию ее обучила бабушка, знатная на всю округу рукодельница.
На рушничке красиво разложили припасенную снедь – ранние овощи с огорода Полинки, ароматные шанежки настряпанные Танюшкой и собрались было пообедать.
Вдруг услышали девчушки странные звуки… 
«Что это?» - удивленно прошептала Маринка…
«Ой!» - насторожилась Полинка…
«Без паники!» - постаралась успокоить подружек Танюшка, - «Чем тревожиться незнамо от чего, надо пойти и посмотреть!»
Маринка с Полинкой неуверенно переглянулись, но согласились с Танюшкой – «Действительно, от неизвестности легче не станет. 
Да и вдруг кому-то нужна помощь, а кто же тут поможет, если не мы?!»
Подружки, осторожно ступая и внимательно прислушиваясь и приглядываясь,  пошли в ту сторону, откуда были еле слышны странные звуки, похожие то ли на всхлипывания, то ли на тихие стоны…
Вдруг Танюшка жестом показала на развесистую березку возле ручейка – там под листом лопуха лежал небольшой серенький комочек. Он вздрагивал и тихонько горестно плакал.
Девчушки догадались, что это маленький зайчишка. 
«Что же с тобой случилось, малыш?» - спросила Танюшка.
«Почему ты так горько плачешь?» - с сочувствием произнесла Полинка.
«Не бойся нас! Мы тебе постараемся помочь.» - успокоила зайчишку Маринка.
Малыш с надеждой посмотрел на подружек и горестно прошептал : 
«Нечаянная беда со мной приключилась – увидел бабочку красоты невиданной, залюбовался и вслед за ней побежал – куда она, туда и я… 
Долго ли, даже и не знаю – времени не замечал.
Вдруг бабочка вспорхнула и исчезла, а я оглянулся и понял, что заблудился…
Моя мама очень огорчится, если я не вернусь к ужину.. 
Да и братишки с сестренками будут горевать…» - зайчонок вновь горько заплакал. 

Призадумались девчушки – как и чем они могут помочь горемыке?
Если пойти искать семью зайчишки можно и самим заблудиться, и тогда вместо пользы беда только приумножится. 
Танюшка оглянулась и заметила старого ворона, сидящего на пенечке.
 Подошла к нему, поклонилась и с почтением обратилась – 
«Уважаемый Ворон! Не могли бы Вы нам помочь советом?» 
Ворон с интересом взглянул на девчушку и великодушно молвил – 
«Спрашивай! Чем смогу – помогу!»
Танюшка рассказала всё : и про прогулку с подружками, и про найденного ими малыша.
Ворон немного призадумался и произнес – «Ну что ж… Помочь сумеем. Надо обратиться за помощью к лесным жителям. 
Сейчас соберем команду спасателей – бросим клич и его по всему лесу разнесут наши вестовые сороки-белобоки.»

Громко каркнул несколько раз Ворон, на его зов сбежались и слетелись с ближних мест лесные жители, внимательно выслушали и отправились на поиски зайчишкиного семейства.
Очень скоро на полянке появилась мама зайчишки в окружении белочек и бурундучков, впереди летела сорока и показывала путь к раскидистой березе, под которой ждал свою маму наш юный любитель бабочек.
Зайчишка, заметив процессию радостно подпрыгнул и помчался навстречу.
Обнялись мама и сыночек, поблагодарили подружек и всех лесных жителей, поклонились старому Ворону и отправились к себе домой.
Полинка с Маринкой и Танюшкой радостно помахали им вслед и вспомнили, что совсем забыли про свой обед.
Подошли подружки к своему рушничку с незамысловатым угощением и растерялись – там откуда не возьмись появилось лукошко с ароматной земляничкой, туесок с целебным медом и красивые веночки из лесных цветов.
«Ой! Откуда это всё?»
Оглянулись и заметили лесных спасателей, заполнивших полянку.
Мудрый Ворон в своих крыльях держал кусок бересты – на ней было что-то написано.
Девчушки взглянули и прочитали :
«Благодарность за помощь и неравнодушие к попавшему в беду зайчишке 
объявляется трем подружкам – Полинке, Маринке, Танюшке.»
Девчушки, немножко смутившись, поблагодарили новых друзей и пригласили разделить с ними трапезу.
Веселым получился пир! 
Но пора было прощаться и возвращаться домой.
Новые друзья проводили наших подружек до околицы и договорились о новой встрече.

Вот и завершил свой рассказ наш Сверчок и пожелал своим слушателям спокойной ночи и красивых снов._

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Очень бы хотелось сказочку про какие-нибудь старинные часы в замке...


_Танюша, про старинные часы в замке не получается сказка... увы..._ :Blush2:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Размышлизм

Как часто мы заблуждаемся и видим не то, что есть на самом деле, 
а то, что нам удобно либо выгодно... 
Тем самым не обретаем, а теряем самое ценное и дорогое.... 
Может быть стоит остановиться, задуматься и пойти навстречу, 
бережно храня свое, такое хрупкое, счастье...._

----------


## Павлуха

сказка на выпускной:
История Пети Васечкина. 
Чудесный осенний денек. Море цветов и звуков. Вот оно большое здание с магическим названием Школа. В которой учился Петя Васечкин………………… и все вроде было нормально, пока Петю…………………….. не обуздала лень Матушка…………………..
А вот и Петя Васечкин……………. спешит, торопится в школу, а лень матушка……………….. нашептывает ему на ушко. В его руках толстый дневник……………… . Школа кажется Пете ……………огромной и таинственной.
А вот и первая Учительница………………. со стопкой тетрадок тоже спешит в Школу, чтобы научить Петю Васечкина……………… читать, писать,  собирать нужные вещи в Портфель, правильно заполнять Дневник……………………. только лень матушка……………. не переставая нашептывает Пете………………….  на ушко
 Прощай школа!
А вот и строгий Директор…………………., который тоже торопится в Школу, чтобы поругать Учительницу………….., которая недосмотрела за Петей Васечкиным……………... 
 Прощай школа!
Учительница внимательно выслушала морали строгого Директора и не раздумывая вызвала Маманю и Папаню, Пети Васечкина к Директору .а лень матушка знай себе нашептывает на ушко Пете 
А вот и Дневник………………, похожий на книгу жалоб и предложений, в котором Учительница……………… красной пастой выводила все, что ей советовал строгий Директор………………, который частенько вызывал маманю и папаню Пети ……………..в Школу ,показали Мамане……………………. и папане……………………… ,а Петя Васечкин………………….. и все это случилось потому что на ушко ему нашептывала лень матушка…………………..
Прощай школа!
Задумался Петя Васечкин………………………. и понял ,что пришла пора прощаться с Ленью матушкой………………!
А вот и новый документ, правда, не такой толстый, как Дневник………….., ради которого все эти 11 лет Петя Васечкин……………………… слушал строгую Учительницу………… и строгого Директора…………….. ,Маманю…………. ,Папаню……… лень матушку…….. , пытался научиться писать, читать. Ради которого он носил в своем Портфеле кучу книжек, тетрадок и, конечно же, Дневник…………... А документ этот – это не только оценки, тщательно выставленные рукой Учительницы…………… и заверенные школьной печатью строгого директора…………………... Это настоящая путевка в жизнь! 
Прощай школа!
Петя Васечкин -А я че ,я ни че
Учительница –Они у меня хорошие
Директор –Что здесь происходит?
Лень матушка –Балдешь
Дневник –Опять двойка
Маманя -куда только школа смотрит
Папаня –Ты у меня получишь
 Прощай школа -Ах, как это было трогательно

----------


## Павлуха

на месте пробела выпускники говорят фразы ,которые написаны внизу сказки

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Павлуха,*_сценка интересная, но ее надо бы в другом разделе опубликовать - в школьном. 
эта тема авторская._

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

> _Танюша, про старинные часы в замке не получается сказка... увы..._


Жаль, очень бы хотелось!
Татьяна, Вы подумайте сами - у Вас же сценариев много,
пора уже и сказку написать...)))

----------

